# NGD! - Stanford Artist 5 Vintage Acoustic Guitar



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 19, 2012)

It's my first acoustic guitar and I love it.

Specs from here:
Stanford Guitars

And pics!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks smexy. How does it sound?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess I should do some recordings wth this, but right now I dont really have other mics than sm57 and a proper bass drum mic (audix a6) and I might be able to use my friends friends nt-2, but dont know what kinda recording can I come up with them since my lack of position skills are not that great either. 

Anyway, I'm not going to pretend I know shit about acoustic guitars. The way I chose this was by going to every single music store played every single acoustic guitar and made my decision by that. I tested out some fine taylors, martins and some other smaller companies instruments like tanglewood and Simon&patric stuff. Eventually the sound I was looking for only was found in 4000&#8364;+ taylors, some Tanglewoods and this one and this was the cheapest and for me this sounded a lot better than a Martin D-18 (In Finland these go for 1850 new. Dont ask me why). To me it feels like I just got a really expensive sounding guitar for 1/4 of the price. It happens to be made in some country like Czech (and Germany apparently) or such so the prices won't really get too high.

I hope I can share some insight on the sound side, too, in the near future. 





scherzo1928 said:


> Looks smexy. How does it sound?


----------

